

A differnt take on Chromecast - amwmedia
http://blog.amwmedia.com/post/56480202508/a-differnt-take-on-chromecast

======
hardwaresofton
I dunno if this take is really that different (sorry to be a debbie downer),
but android TV sticks have been around for so long.

If you can make an android game, you can get it on a TV. Not to mention a
bunch of new (slated/rumored) android-based systems that are trying to break
into the tv-game space.

I think the only amazing thing about chromecast is that they've made it:

1) cheap - I haven't seen numbers, but I don't think they're going to be super
profitable right out of the gate with the device, might even be taking a
little bit of a loss to deliver that price.

2) easy - mostly because of the foothold in the phone and desktop markets,
integration (between their products that you already consume) that you didn't
know you wanted sounds like you wanted it all along.

3) simple - with google backing this stick, it will get more coverage, and
more people will buy it, expecting it to be dead simple to use, and wanting
the service without the complication. Most who are computer inclined already
have something like this setup, whether it's VNC or a seperate smaller mini-PC
plugged in, or a roku box, or whatever.

This is a huge win for Google. They will get more sheep into their ecosystem.
I'm writing this from a Chrome v.28 browser.

------
amwmedia
I totally agree, there are a lot of ways to get a game to TV these days (and
many more coming). The difference here is that we would be talking HTML5
games. And the controls could take advantage of your phone's touchscreen and
sensors.

Also, if the Chromecast succeeds in gaining major market penetration, that
would be another big reason to find more ways (like games) to repurpose it.

